# Fishing Partners Wanted



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

I recently just moved to League City and I'm looking for guys that can go fishing during the week. Avoid the weekend crowds. I launch from under the 146 Kemah bridge. I have a 2005 19' Edgewater CC. Fishing the bay and near offshore when the weather permits. 

Looking for someone close to my age range. Sorry but no smoking on the boat. Drinking is ok as long as it doesn't get out of hand. 

PM me if you are interested.

Bill


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## TaylayA&M15' (Aug 2, 2014)

*Kemah*

There alot of good fish in Kemah, the reds should be runin right now. I wanna go to a few of my spots out there but all my buddies sold their boats. View my pics of reds caught of Taylore lake.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Pm sent


----------

